# 61 things dubliners like



## car (25 Jan 2005)

1 Aslan
2 Heroin (See 1)
3 Stealin'
4 Joy-ridin'
5 Saying 'Yaknowwhorrameyan?"
6 Shamrock Rovers
7 Social welfare
8 Keyin' Cars
9 Pop Idol
10 Wearing belly tops over their pale, flabby stomachs
11 Calling people 'Bud' who are not their bud
12 Compo
13 Calling people 'Pal' who are not their pal
14 Shortening words and adding the letter 'o' (Anto, Decco,
Corpo)
15 Calling people 'Boss' who are not their boss
16 John Player Blue
17 Burberry
18 Burglary
19 Fair City
20 Celtic shirts
21 'Taches
22 Fireworks every night for the entire month preceeding
Halloween
23 Sky Digital
24 Saying "I didn't bleedin' do tha'!"
25 Travelling in packs
26 Moochin'
27 Swearing at their babies
28 Getting their mot's preggers
29 Champion Sports
30 Christmas Lights you could see from space
31 Skippin' school
32 Skippin' bail
33 Giving their kids Monster Munch and Maltesers for breakfast
on
the bus
34 Standing in queues outside the dole office
35 Funtasia
36 Iceland - the food chain, not the country
37 Man U
38 Saying, "That's not my bleedin' job!"
39 Pushing prams while smoking
40 Earrings (for guys)
41 Earrings a chimpanzee could swing off (for girls)
42 Saying "He didn't do nothin'!" when he clearly did do
something
43 Baseball caps
44 Sawn-off Shotguns
45 Adrian Kennedy Phone Show
46 Picking up unfinished cigarettes dropped on the street by
someone else just after coming out of a medical centre
(as
God is my witness)
47 Shop-liftin'
48 Tamangos
49 Not payin' the bus fare
50 Curry Chips and a burger
51 Leaving their kids play outside on a busy road while they
get
hammered on a Sunday afternoon
52 Always following the word 'rich' with the word 'wanker'
53 Pulling their hoodies over their heads as they're led away
from the Four Courts
54 Eschewing peaceful solutions to conflict when Violent
Senseless Mayhem will suffice
55 Pissing in Elevators
56 Being an authority on everything
57 Knee-cappings
58 Racism
59 Smiley Bolger
60 Getting their hair cut so tight they look like a matchstick
with ears from the back
61 Not readin' bukes


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*6 Shamrock Rovers*

To my horror I now realise that I must not be a _Dub_ after all! :eek


----------



## car (25 Jan 2005)

*the rovers*

...at least you dont have to look at that eye sore beside the square every couple of days. sheesh.

what happened the 61 things culchies like post? didnt think it was that bad.  Unless someone thought it was a dupe post with the dubiner one...


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: the rovers*

*didnt think it was that bad. Unless someone thought it was a dupe post with the dubiner one...*

Sorry - that was me. I did indeed assume that it was a duplicate!


----------



## Leatherarse (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: the rovers*

Relax Clubman Rovers are now in Drogheda like many thousand more Dubs, Maybe Bohs will be next:lol   
Let me add a few more car
62. Courtown
63. Bettystown
64. Brittas Bay
65. Nicknames
66. Robbing Cars
67. Karaoke
68. Dodging Bin Charges (Drogheda do the same maybe it is the Dub influence)
69. Cripps (crisps to everyone else)
70. Macardi and coke & Smitericks
71. Singing New York New York
72. Singng in pubs hours after closing time with only a mouthful of beer in their glasses.
73. Walking up to people asking them if they "have any odds"
74. Pissing on Hill 16
75. Sneering country people, yet forgetting where all their food comes from.
76. Track suits, even for weddings, First Communion , Confirmation & Funerals
77. Robbing locked bikes from O'Connell St and at Trinity 
 college.
78. Cheap cans of beer & cider & cheap wine
79. Coddle ( sausage stew )
80. Tripe. 
81. Fighting
82. Crimbo ( Christmas to you and me )
83. The Sun newspaper
I have given you 22 more,who can add to them


----------



## ninsaga (25 Jan 2005)

*More*

84. "Get douwn ta Power City Nouw"
85. "Gerr outta dat geardin'
86. Bleedin; as in 'ya bleedin muppet'
87. 'Come on da Dub's'
88. The Dubliners - ..' In da raer ould times'
89. Oul Mr Brennan - 'tadays bred taday'


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: More*

* Relax Clubman Rovers are now in Drogheda like many thousand more Dubs*

Of course - I forgot that Rovers were now the pride of _Louth_! Have you battened down your hatches in preparation for their arrival!  

*Maybe Bohs will be next:lol  *

To host them? We did that once before and it didn't go too well... :eek  

90. Pronouncing "scarf" as "scaf".


----------



## Leatherarse (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: More*



> Maybe Bohs will be next


 no to move to Drogheda. Half their fans live in Drogheda. :b


----------



## Fingalian (25 Jan 2005)

*68 tings non Dubs Like.*

1 Saying "Boy" at the end of every sentence 

2 Saying "you know what I mean Like" all the time !!! 

3 Downing pints of Guinness when ever you get a chance 

4 Wearing crappy jumpers that belong to your aul fella to a night club 

5 Wearing any ancient clothes to a night club once it looks clean 

6 Wearing your wellies out shopping in the town 

7 Garret Brooks 

8 Wearing your nirvana T-Shirts between the ages of 12 until your 18 

9 The Saw Doctors "N17" in particular 

10 Signing Bang on the Ear by the "WaterBoys" 

11 Copper (Slapper) Face Jacks on Hardcourt Street 

12 Having a shower with Lynx instead of using water 

13 Line Dancing 

14 Singing " I would walk 500 miles" when your locked 

15 Lumber Jack shirts 

16 Walking around the town with hurlies 

17 Burning Rubbish 

18 Drinking unpasturised milk 

19 Thinking the Dumb Believables are the funniest comedy duo act EVER !!! 

20 Understanding what the hell the Dumb Believables are saying !!! 

21 Taping songs off the Wireless 

22 Using string instead of the belt to keep your pants up 

23 Smoking pipes 

24 Having a cup of tea every hour on the hour 

25 A Country Practice 

26 The Farmers Journal 

27 Anything that Kills Liver Fluke !!! 

28 Priests 

29 Nuns 

30 Christian Brothers 

31 Anyone Holy !!! 

32 Drinking Holy Water 

33 Putting sheep into the back seat of the car 

34 Keeping your family car for about 30 years using the scrap yard for spare parts 

35 Brown Bread 

36 Hunting for your dinner 

37 Finally Getting Married at age 70 to a Mail Order Bride 

38 Going shopping once a year to the BIG SMOKE OOOhh be god !!! 

39 Cabbage everyday for dinner 

40 Talking about generators for hours 

41 Sticking your hands up cows 

42 Daniel O'Donnel 

43 Standing against a gate for hours 

44 Chrisy Moore 

45 Def Leopard "pour some SIUCRA on meeeee boy" 

46 Funerals 

47 Buying anything second hand once it's Cheaaaaapp !!! 

48 Collecting useless stuff in your attics for generations 

49 Keeping your life savings under the floor boards, mattress or buried down the field 

50 Watching and buying movies on the awl cassette tape. (Dve, d .. you say what boy ... sure who need tat fecking ting) !!!!

51 Black and White TV's 

52 Boiling water before you drink it 

53 A fine bit of manure 

54 Ferrgie Massies 

55 Men only pubs 

56 Men only Golf 

57 Anything thats Men only 

58 Using some ancient Granny MatchMaker to find a woman that has abit O land and a set of child bearing hips 

59 Having 25 Kids 

60 Black puddin 

61 White puddin 

62 The KKK 

63 Squealing pigs 

64 Collecting old car tires 

65 Getting your awl shoes repaired for the 100th time instead of buying new ones 

66 Drinking cans of Bass larger 

67 Betting money on just about anything that moves or fights 

68 Starting fights in pubs with anyone who's not a local "fecking blowins tink tere great"


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: 68 tings non Dubs Like.*

69. Migrating to Dublin! :mad


----------



## car (25 Jan 2005)

*another 61 things culchies like*

1 A nice bit of ham.
2 Buttered biscuits.
3 Diggin Houles.
4 Saying its too cold to snow
5 Pretending to know about The Ra.
6 Tayto Cheese & Onion
7 Pretending they're in The Ra.
8 A stretch in the evenings
9 Lucozade
10 Accordians
11 Pretending to like Holy Week.
12 A dinner dance
13 Gettin clattered in muck.
14 Shania Twain.
15 Hefers
16 Spittin in their hands before doing anything manual
17 Steel toe caps.
18 A big bowl of carrots & parsnips.
19 Eating sangwiches out of the boot of a car at GAA
20 Saying someones 'Opened a Book' on something.
21 The smell of fresh dung.
22 Slice-Your-Own Loaf.
23 Work Clothes
24 A bottle of mineral.
25 Fightin'.
26 Puttin on a ganzee to stop them from bein foundered
27 'The' Hurling/Fitball.
28 Being overweight.
29 Weemin wha resemble Hefers.
30 Saying "Aaah" after taking their first sup of tae.
31 Drink driving.
32 Red diesel
33 The Fear of Change.
34 A nice bit of Barnbrac
35 Lying.
36 Building walls.
37 Being starved with the cold rather than with a lack of food
38 Pretending to like mass
39 Talking about This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language like Flax and the Corncrake.
40 A good blackthorn walkin stick.
41 Shouting 'Yeeeeeoooo' when something good happens.
42 Mohammed Ali.
43 Machinery.
44 Strange uppy-downy walks.
45 A good f**kin read of Irelands Own.
46 Gelling their 1cm fringe tight to their forehead.
47 Scandal, as long as its about other people.
48 Turf, because Sentirl heatin's for weemin.
49 Soda farls.
50 Sponge 'n Custirt
51 Newmerica', and anything to do with it.
52 Givin the dog the wildest baytins.
53 Givin the wife the wildest baytins.
54 The Ra.
55 Winning a leg of lamb in a raffle.
56 Wrecking the house whilst steaming.
57 Club Orange
58 Rubbing their hands together before tucking into their dinner
59 The Foot & Mouth.
60 Aetin' a big feed of spuds.
61 TK Red Lemonade


----------



## Leatherarse (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: another 61 things culchies like*

Clubman, we are increasing the IQ when we go to Dublin
When the Dubs living down here go to Dublin each day they increase the IQ here when they go, and reduce it when they come back . :lol


----------



## ninsaga (25 Jan 2005)

*dubs...*

nice one car..nice ones indeed...anyways back to the Dubs...

- wearin' Arnotts Dub Jearsies
- singin' com an ye boys in green, com an ye boys in green,com an ye boys -com an ye boys in green' whilst pissed around temple bar
- 'follow me up ta monto, monto..follow me up ta monto, monto langerouuu'
- a couplea gargles
- day trippin' goin' down ta Butlins - ' ah sure da kids lurve it'

ninsaga


----------



## Murt10 (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: dubs...*

*- day trippin' goin' down ta Butlins - ' ah sure da kids lurve it'*


Think it might be a wee bit difficult to do now. Day tripping Dubs are no longer welcome. It's full of asylum seekers


----------



## ninsaga (26 Jan 2005)

*Day trippers*

"It's full of asylum seekers"...from the Liberties right? :rollin


----------



## Leatherarse (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: Day trippers*

Murt they are one and the same


----------



## Slash (26 Jan 2005)

*Another thing Dubs like*

Another thing Dubs like: Eamon Dunphy - sure he's yer only man, bleedin' mental, ya know, ya know. The fact that he's a Fianna Fail supporter doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2005)

*Re: Another thing Bubs like*

* Another thing Bubs like*


Who's _Bubs_, bud?


----------



## Fingalian (26 Jan 2005)

*another 61 things culchies like*

forgot one:-

anything more complicated that a pitchfork is referred to as 'a machine'


----------



## rotunda (8 Feb 2005)

*Re: another 61 things culchies like*

Another thing Dubs like ..

moaning about the 'copperation' ..


----------



## Leatherarse (9 Feb 2005)

*Re: another 61 things culchies like*

and Brown sauce sarnies.


----------

